# Oh my god: Mo got fired! (merged)



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

www.kgw.com

-Pop


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

Woooot! Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead!!


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



> Blazers fire Maurice Cheeks: The Portland Trail Blazers have fired head coach Maurice Cheeks. Kevin Pritchard, the director of player ersonnel, will take over as interim coach. Cheeks had been with the Blazers for the past four years. The Blazers have lost seven of their last nine games, including dropping a 103-93 decision to the Detroit Pistons on Wednesday night, and may miss the playoffs for the second year in a row. More to come…


Kevin Pritchard? Anyone have any background info on the guy?

-Pop


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

Well, I guess we can expect Darius' game to take a dramatic up-turn.

I wonder what else (positive and/or negative) will come of this...

PBF


----------



## Stallion (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

Looks like this is John Nash's way of making sure the young guys get PT for the remaining games. Seems like now is as good a time as any to say goodbye to Cheeks.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

holy crap!!!


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

About time... Now we need to hire a new one ASAP so they can have
a input on who fits there bill on draft day.. It does help when a coach
gets input on what kind of player they want


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



SodaPopinski said:


> Kevin Pritchard? Anyone have any background info on the guy?
> 
> -Pop


All I know was that he is the guy they brought in to take over Warkentein's job when Wark left. Dude has ties to Patterson from his days with the Houston Texans, I believe.

CORRECTION: He was brought over from the Spurs, where he was involved in their scouting and personnel development efforts.

PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



SodaPopinski said:


> Kevin Pritchard? Anyone have any background info on the guy?
> 
> -Pop



who cares...he can't be any worse.

btw, I think this signals the end of Grg's time here. 8(

btw #2 I think Maurice called the blazers bluff, and they trumped him.

btw #3 THIS is the REAL water-shed (sp?) day of the organization.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

http://www.nba.com/blazers/features/One_on_One_with_Kevin_Pritchar-122499-41.html


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

Bout time. This is very good news for the Blazers and the younger players, although this is way overdue. The team played hard for Cheeks, but he gave them no gameplan to play smart. 

Cheeks is a good person, and I feel bad he lost his job, but he sucked as a coach.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

Here's the only information I can find on Pritchard on blazers.com:

http://www.nba.com/blazers/features/One_on_One_with_Kevin_Pritchar-122499-41.html

PBF


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

Woooooooooooooooo!


:banana: :clap:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

I guess Pritchard taking over means the whole coaching staff is going with him....good riddance.


Not great timing, but something had to be done...MO wasn't going to play the young guys, so IMO he forced Nash's hand....


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

Wow... now it's really time to see what we can do with our young talent, but I hope you're wrong on the Grg thing Hap. I've heard nothing but good things about him.

Can we hire a new head coach before the season's over? How does that work?

This is definitely something to get excited about, guys and gals!


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

According to 1080TheFan, a news conference is scheduled for 11:30...They couldn't confirm whether he was fired or resigned.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

I actually got chills, best news of the day, I wish Mo the best!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

Here's an interview with Pritchard. It's from when he first started out with the Blazers.

http://www.nba.com/blazers/features/One_on_One_with_Kevin_Pritchar-122499-41.html

I also know he went to KU and played in the NBA for four seasons ('91, '92, '95, '96)


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



ProudBFan said:


> All I know was that he is the guy they brought in to take over Warkentein's job when Wark left. Dude has ties to Patterson from his days with the Houston Texans, I believe.


Pritchard played basketball at Kansas, and was part of the Danny Manning-led NCAA champions. He was with the Spurs before the Blazers hired him.

You can read an interview with him at http://www.nba.com/blazers/features/One_on_One_with_Kevin_Pritchar-122499-41.html

He stated there that he wanted to be a GM some day. Nothing about coaching a sad-sack team for the latter part of a season.

As for Mo's firing: I guess it had to be done. I was hoping the team could wait until the summer, but things are out of control with Cheeks at the helm and it had the chance to do long-term damage to some players.

I'm surprised that Lynam wasn't assigned interim head coach status. Pritchard's never been a head coach before and this could get ugly if Damon and SAR see free agent dollars evaporate if/when he sits them and plays the young guys more. And NVE might just decide to call it a season and rest his knee the rest of the way.

Ed O.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



Hap said:


> who cares...he can't be any worse.
> 
> btw, I think this signals the end of Grg's time here. 8(
> 
> ...


Yup. 

Yup.

And HELL YES!

PBF


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

Haha...we're going to have streetball for the rest of the year!!!! That's what happens with an inexperienced coach!!!! RUN AND GUN! 

At least if we go down, it will be entertaining!!!!

SEBASSY TO MILES BABY!!!!!

:banana:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Wow... now it's really time to see what we can do with our young talent, but I hope you're wrong on the Grg thing Hap. I've heard nothing but good things about him.
> 
> Can we hire a new head coach before the season's over? How does that work?
> 
> This is definitely something to get excited about, guys and gals!



No, it's not that they don't liek Grg, it's that he's historically left when the coach he's under leaves.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

:clap: 

:eek8: :evil:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



Ed O said:


> I'm surprised that Lynam wasn't assigned interim head coach status. Pritchard's never been a head coach before and this could get ugly if Damon and SAR see free agent dollars evaporate if/when he sits them and plays the young guys more. And NVE might just decide to call it a season and rest his knee the rest of the way.


I'm not surprised Lynam wasn't given the job. He is intensely loyal to Mo, and probably has some hard feelings over Mo's departure. Who knows how that would have played out. With Pritchard, Nash has direct control over lineups and rotations, and I'd guess we're going to be seeing a lot more of the young guys the rest of the season.

Sorry, Nathan.

PBF


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

Wow, I really thought that Mo was going to finish out the year before leaving. Looks like we are going to see the young players sooner than later. I knew it was coming, but I guess I am in shock right now.

I just hope that they can now have enough time to look for a coach before the draft and have him in place ready to take control of this team. I want an X's & O's coach.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



Ed O said:


> As for Mo's firing: I guess it had to be done. I was hoping the team could wait until the summer, but things are out of control with Cheeks at the helm and it had the chance to do long-term damage to some players.
> 
> I'm surprised that Lynam wasn't assigned interim head coach status. Pritchard's never been a head coach before and this could get ugly if Damon and SAR see free agent dollars evaporate if/when he sits them and plays the young guys more. And NVE might just decide to call it a season and rest his knee the rest of the way.
> 
> Ed O.


I totally agree. I assumed Lynam would the interm spot when Cheeks was fired. It'll be interesting to see how this plays out with the younger guys, as Damon and Shareef will have their own agendas for getting a big contract this summer.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

We'll see if it makes any difference in this spiraling season. The talent remains a poor mix... I wouldn't be the least surprised if things actually got worse. Anyways, I hope the youngins don't flail too badly... I'm looking forward to seeing more of Outlaw especially.

STOMP


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



Hap said:


> No, it's not that they don't liek Grg, it's that he's historically left when the coach he's under leaves.


For me, that's the only negative about Mo leaving. Now, if Grg should decide to stay, then I would say this is a great move all around.

On the side, I always liked (and still do) Mo as a person. He had a near impossible job to do here, and I think he did everything he could within his capabilities. I wish him nothing but the best.

But at the same time, I'm really looking forward to seeing the young guys get a chance to develop the rest of this season. It will really help us next season.

PBF


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



Hap said:


> No, it's not that they don't liek Grg, it's that he's historically left when the coach he's under leaves.



I didn't mean to imply that they don't like him. I understood what you were getting at.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



HOWIE said:


> I just hope that they can now have enough time to look for a coach before the draft and have him in place ready to take control of this team. I want an X's & O's coach.


And a disciplinarian. And a fundamentalist. And one who believes in individual and team defense. And one who believes in a balance of half-court and transition offense. And one who won't take any crap from primadonna players.

PBF


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



ProudBFan said:


> And a disciplinarian. And a fundamentalist. And one who believes in individual and team defense. And one who believes in a balance of half-court and transition offense. And one who won't take any crap from primadonna players.
> 
> PBF



And one who will stand up for his players a bit more when he disagrees with a bad call.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



STOMP said:


> We'll see if it makes any difference in this spiraling season. The talent remains a poor mix... I wouldn't be the least surprised if things actually got worse. Anyways, I hope the youngins don't flail too badly... I'm looking forward to seeing more of Outlaw especially.
> 
> STOMP


I think you're right, STOMP. The young guys will likely get more PT now. In fact, I would expect them to get most of it from here on out this season. And, yes, I think we're gonna get our butts kicked a-plenty the rest of the season. But when the curtain rises on next season, we _should_ be all the stronger for the experience.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

The timing on this is very curious. Did Nash and Mo butt heads over Mo's lineups, with Mo refusing to back down? Or is Nash sending a message to some of the other head coaches floating around out there (Jackson, Saunders, Musselman, etc.) that the position is wide open and that we're now taking applications? If the latter, could it be that he was forced to make the move out of fear of losing one of those guys to another team? I guess only time will tell.

PBF


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



ProudBFan said:


> I think you're right, STOMP. The young guys will likely get more PT now. In fact, I would expect them to get most of it from here on out this season. And, yes, I think we're gonna get our butts kicked a-plenty the rest of the season. But when the curtain rises on next season, we _should_ be all the stronger for the experience.
> 
> PBF



I have to agree, this is going to be a bumpy ride the rest of the way, but it should pay off in the end. Now I have to ask this question.........is Nash next or does he get a chance to work something out this Summer? :whoknows:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



HOWIE said:


> I have to agree, this is going to be a bumpy ride the rest of the way, but it should pay off in the end. Now I have to ask this question.........is Nash next or does he get a chance to work something out this Summer? :whoknows:


Hard to tell. If there's truth in Allen wanting to get the franchise back on an even keep WRT character and salary, then it would seem that Nash will get a new contract. After all, all the moves he's made since taking the reigns have been made with those tenets firmly in mind.

But if Allen wants to get back to being competitive more immediately, Nash might very well be gone.

I'm betting Nash and Patterson are here for a few more years, at least.

PBF


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

As soon as I read that Cheeks was fired in the corner of the ESPN NEWS scroll bar, I raised my hands and immidiately screamed yes as I proceeded to yell YES! as I ran trhough my house. I now have some faith in this franchise.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



MAS RipCity said:


> As soon as I read that Cheeks was fired in the corner of the ESPN NEWS scroll bar, I raised my hands and immidiately screamed yes as I proceeded to yell YES! as I ran trhough my house. I now have some faith in this franchise.



:mob:


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

BE PREPARED...

Knowing the Portland Media, you should see alot of articles about how the organization treated Mo unfairly, or how they didn't give him a chance to succeed, or how it was a travesty to fire such a great person like Mo, or how the players played so hard for Mo, yet they fired him.. etc etc etc.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



> We'll see if it makes any difference in this spiraling season. The talent remains a poor mix... I wouldn't be the least surprised if things actually got worse. Anyways, I hope the youngins don't flail too badly... I'm looking forward to seeing more of Outlaw especially.


It won't make a difference.....this team is very young and is going to go through some growing pains...but this is a lost season anyway...better to start now, than at the beginning of next season...

I agree the talent is a poor mix....too many SF, NO SG to speak of...let's hope that NAsh deleivers on what is now becoming HIS last gasp to save his job...this offseason and the 2005 draft.

I think the youngsters will flail to some extent...it is inevitable...and the losses will pile up, but I'd rather lose with young guys, HOPEFULLY improving, and that is dependent on whether or not POR scouts & mgmt evaluated correctly, than loses with veterans, several of whom won't be part of this team next year...

At least now there is hope for some optimism.....


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



Hype #9 said:


> BE PREPARED...
> 
> Knowing the Portland Media, you should see alot of articles about how the organization treated Mo unfairly, or how they didn't give him a chance to succeed, or how it was a travesty to fire such a great person like Mo, or how the players played so hard for Mo, yet they fired him.. etc etc etc.


Yep. I fully expect it. But you know...

...sometimes that's just the way life is for an NBA head coach.

PBF


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

Who now becomes our long term head coach? Uncle Phil, Flipper, or ?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



ProudBFan said:


> I think you're right, STOMP. The young guys will likely get more PT now. In fact, I would expect them to get most of it from here on out this season. And, yes, I think we're gonna get our butts kicked a-plenty the rest of the season. But when the curtain rises on next season, we _should_ be all the stronger for the experience.


Should we? Often some of the greatest coaches in the game hold back their young guys in the early part of their careers and only insert them in positions where they can succeed for fear of having their confidence crushed. For example... Bill Walsh would only put in his rookie QB Joe Montana when the 9ers were within 5 yards of the end zone. He felt it was very important for his first experiences to be good ones. Of course conversely, the Cowboys let Troy Aikman get the crap kicked out of him his rookie year and he turned out ok as well... anyhoo, I hope your assessment turns out to be right, but I don't necessarily think thats the way things always work... losing produces a losing mentality IMO.

STOMP


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



MAS RipCity said:


> Who now becomes our long term head coach? Uncle Phil, Flipper, or ?


I don't know, but I will tell you one thing: I bet it happens within the next couple of weeks. There's no reason in the world not to bring the guy in and give him some time with the roster over the remainder of the season... and there are a few highly-qualified coaches out there looking for work right now.

PBF


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

One more Brick in the Whitsitt Wall, crumbled.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



> Who now becomes our long term head coach?





ProudBFan said:


> I don't know, but I will tell you one thing: I bet it happens within the next couple of weeks.


I'd say that's very unlikely. I'm thinking first thing this summer, before the draft. There will be other nba head coaches fired before then to choose from.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

Bittersweet. Great guy. Average coach. Wasn't given much to work with.

Time to play the youngsters!!


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



ProudBFan said:


> The timing on this is very curious. Did Nash and Mo butt heads over Mo's lineups, with Mo refusing to back down?


Neither - it was because he said 'Sheed was one of his favorite players.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

You know who might end up one of the biggest winners out of a coaching change?

Derek Anderson.

He and Mo clearly were not getting along... who knows how much of DA's benching was due to these strange maladies and how much of it was just being in the doghouse for not playing a certain way.

The guy can play. He just doesn't drive nearly enough anymore and has lost confidence in his shot... 

If a coach comes in and gives DA a chance to shine, he might earn his starting job back, hit some shots and raise his value enough that he can be unloaded in the offseason before he gets hurt again.

Who knows?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



Backboard Cam said:


> I'd say that's very unlikely. I'm thinking first thing this summer, before the draft. There will be other nba head coaches fired before then to choose from.


Assuming Nash doesn't already have his sights set on someone. And the timing of this move gives me the feeling that's what's happening. I could be wrong about that, but I can't stop asking myself, "Why didn't they let Mo play out the season?" and "Why put a guy with no coaching experience in charge?" And that's the only rational answer I can come up with.

PBF


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

Did Kevin Pritchard play for the Celtics?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



Marcus13 said:


> Did Kevin Pritchard play for the Celtics?



good call Marcus. Yes he did.

I didn't know he played in the NBA


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

You want a hard x and o knuckle busting coach?

we gotta get the CSKA head coach!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

If I were the new coach, I would try out a starting lineup of...

Telfair
DA
Miles
Randolph
Przybilla

Tell these guys to run run run... DA, Miles and Przybilla are fully capable of running a lot of breaks with Telfair dishing. 

For the ultimate fastbreak lineup bring in Outlaw or Patterson for Randolph and go small.

Give heavy minutes off the bench to Outlaw and Khryapa. Cut the minutes of NVE, Damon, Rahim and perhaps Patterson to under 20/game.

I would think running a Hubie Brown type rotation where you run 10+ deep and just have everybody working their butt off in the short time that they have would be best... I don't think that they would bench the vets outright.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



ProudBFan said:


> Well, I guess we can expect Darius' game to take a dramatic up-turn.
> 
> I wonder what else (positive and/or negative) will come of this...
> 
> PBF


That's the first thing I thought of.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

I wonder what sent the light bulb off in Nash's head that we needed a change? Was it the fans starting to leave 5 minutes before the game was done last night and us only down by 10? Or was it that the Pistons were getting more cheers then the Blazers last night? Last nights game was disgusting...

BTW, I thought Nash made it clear that he didnt like coaching changes during the season?


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

I think it was all the minutes Nick and damon have been playing.....Cheeks was playing to win now and future is with the youngsters.

Fortunately last night's anthem singer remembered all the words, or we might be stuck with Mo for 2 more years!


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

I'm curious to see if Dan Panaggio is retained....I believe Pritchard played for him in the CBA.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Press Conference at 11:30 (link to broadcast inside)*

*LIVE!* Blazers Press Conference - courtesy KFXX The Fan http://www.oregonlive.com/live/blazers/audio/index.ssf?radio1


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

Word has it Doug Collins will be taking over.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

This is a face-saving move by Nash, and I think it stinks.

Nash couldn't pull off a trade before the deadline, so he decided to fire the coach instead. That way it looks like the team's poor record was the coach's fault, and not Nash's for failing to bring in a good shooting guard.

I'm not a Mo Cheeks fan, but he deserved better than this. Why not let him finish out the year? If Nash and Patterson think a new coach is going to get us into the playoffs, they're smoking something funny. The Blazers are a lottery team, and firing Cheeks will not change that.

Nash said that sometimes the best trade is no trade at all. He should have used the same philosphy when it came to the coach.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



Tom said:


> Word has it Doug Collins will be taking over.


Whose word? Link?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



Tom said:


> Word has it Doug Collins will be taking over.



bite your tongue. and then swallow it. 

eesh...dougie collins..


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

surprise surprise..the fan is almost implying cheeks isn't a bad coach..


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

interesting timing. Sheed comes to town and flashes his bling bling
next thing you know, Mo is toast.

bye Mo, you were a hell of a man, but avg coach. I wish you luck


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



Talkhard said:


> This is a face-saving move by Nash, and I think it stinks.
> 
> Nash couldn't pull off a trade before the deadline, so he decided to fire the coach instead. That way it looks like the team's poor record was the coach's fault, and not Nash's for failing to bring in a good shooting guard.


I don't think this is a face-saving move by Nash at all. He wants to get a leg up on next season, and Mo wasn't willing to give him that. Mo gets canned. Kevin Pritchard - Director of Player Personnel - gets in there to give Nash a leg up on next season. Seems pretty cut-and-dry to me.



> I'm not a Mo Cheeks fan, but he deserved better than this. Why not let him finish out the year?


So he could get a head start on lining up a new gig for next year. That's what I'm told, anyway.



> If Nash and Patterson think a new coach is going to get us into the playoffs, they're smoking something funny. The Blazers are a lottery team, and nothing else. Firing Cheeks will not change that.


They don't think a new coach - especially one with no coaching experience - is going to get the team into the playoffs. Don't you get it? That dream is dead, and the Blazers are looking at the young guys for next season.



> Nash said that sometimes the best trade is no trade at all. He should have used the same philosphy when it came to the coach.


Assuming they were still trying to get into the playoffs, yes, he should have. But that's not what's happening here. Pritchard is the guy in charge of evaluating talent for the Blazers, and he's going to start with the young guys we already have in-house (for an extended period of time, the rest of this season). Mo was preventing that from happening by refusing to play the young guys more minutes.

Can't blame Mo for trying to win, but at this point, winning wasn't really going to accomplish anything and, again, the effort was getting in the way of looking at the young guys for next season.

PBF


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Cheeks Canned!!!*

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

:clap: 

:cheers:

Sorry about starting a new thread, but I just got to my PC and was so excited that I HAD TO do the banana dance!!!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Cheeks Canned!!!*

We know.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=145273

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Press Conference at 11:30 (link to broadcast inside)*

Interesting...

Pritchard is talking about bringing Monya over and re-signing Joel as if they're done deals.

PBF


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Cheeks Canned!!!*

I know, that you knew, I just figured I'd keep my banana dance to a spearate thread...!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Cheeks Canned!!!*

Gotcha.

PBF


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

Point #3 confirmed -- veterans will "make sacrifices" so they can look at the young guys. Oops, wrong thread. D'oh.


Every time I hear someone mention Mo in this press conference, I think of the bartender. :biggrin:


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*

Pritchard (i think it was him) just said, regarding the starting lineup for friday, that he would need input from the assistant coaches. That sounds like at least two of them are staying the rest of the year.


----------



## Eatinthepudding8 (Jul 10, 2004)

Mo got a raw deal, He is a better assistant coach then head coach, and if it was up to me, theres always a home on the Sixers bench for Mo, he was gonna be the head coach of the future in 2000, when Larry Brown thought about retiring and Mo got along with Iverson better then any other player


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Eatinthepudding8 said:


> Mo got a raw deal, He is a better assistant coach then head coach, and if it was up to me, theres always a home on the Sixers bench for Mo, he was gonna be the head coach of the future in 2000, when Larry Brown thought about retiring and Mo got along with Iverson better then any other player


you keep on believing that..


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Praising Mo*

I listened to most of the new conference via radio. I was glad to hear that they praised Mo for the job he did, and ackowledged it was a difficult chore.

They also said that Mr. Patterson, Mr Nash and Mr Allen decided they were not going to excercise the option on Mo for next year, and that now it was not fair to keep him as a lame duck coach.

All the while stating how good a person Mo is, and is well liked in the organization. The decision to let him go is to start fresh and get new input for the future.


But does this make Kevin Pritchard a lame duck coach as well?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Praising Mo*



Trader Bob said:


> I listened to most of the new conference via radio. I was glad to hear that they praised Mo for the job he did, and ackowledged it was a difficult chore.
> 
> They also said that Mr. Patterson, Mr Nash and Mr Allen decided they were not going to excercise the option on Mo for next year, and that now it was not fair to keep him as a lame duck coach.
> 
> ...


Nope he's interim. My guess is he was the one guy in the organization with expierience coaching and that they knew would be on the same page about the direction the team would have to take for the remainder of the season.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Plus, why not let the mechanic drive the car?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I understand he is interim... does not change a thing!


I understand he is director of player personel and he has coaching experience...

does that mean the players will listen to him? I am not sure! will they respect him? I am not sure

why not Lynman?

just curious


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Oh my god: Mo got fired!*



Tom said:


> Word has it Doug Collins will be taking over.


You BETTER be jokin'! I think I'd, literally, puke if that were the case!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

The young players will listen to him... know why?

Cause he'll let them play.

Worst case scenario he has the opposite situation as Cheeks, who had the respect (or friendship) of the vets and was rapidly losing young players like Miles.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

What a wonderful day. :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: We have our first rainy days in a month and I still say this is the best day and news in months. i think Mo was a great player , and nice person but I am for one called for his head 17 games into his head coaching carrier. I couldn't stand his rotation, ....blah, blah blah. i could write for hours we all know...


Great day :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheers: :cheers: 

Now if Nash wouold cut Damon and NVE ...


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I can't even muster the energy to post a banana dance. This has been like passing a kidney stone.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

RW#30 said:


> Now if Nash wouold cut Damon and NVE ...


  

I'd LOVE to see Nash waive Damon!!! Get that dribble-happy midget the hell out of dodge! He's been here for faaaaaaaaar too long. Why not send him packing early!?!??!?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I think Mo slit his own throat last night during the post game news conference. That comment he made about "sticking with the lineup that will give us the best chance to win games", and then saying he won't go with the young guys, even though they might give us a chance to win games.... It seemed very ignorant. 

I think Nash heard that statement and decided it was time to make the change...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Eatinthepudding8 said:


> Mo got a raw deal, He is a better assistant coach then head coach, and if it was up to me, theres always a home on the Sixers bench for Mo, he was gonna be the head coach of the future in 2000, when Larry Brown thought about retiring and Mo got along with Iverson better then any other player


I'd love to have Mo as an assistant. He's a likable guy who the players could look up to. Unfortuntatly his coaching style didn't fit this franchise as well as his personality did. I really hope he can get some kind of gig elsewhere. He deserves it.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Pritchard is the guy in charge of evaluating talent for the Blazers, and he's going to start with the young guys we already have in-house (for an extended period of time, the rest of this season).


Is that a fact? I have not heard that. I think lots of people are assuming this, but is it really true?

If Cheeks was opposed to playing the young guys in order to win a few extra games, then his firing does have some logic. But surely he would have played the young guys if management had insisted on it.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

*breathes huge sigh of relief*

This is great. Mo was a helluva nice guy, but a ****ty coach. Any thoughts on who we go after as our permanent head coach for next year?


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Steve Snapper Jones should be your next coach. After all he has Portland roots...hehe jk


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

adarsh1 said:


> Steve Snapper Jones should be your next coach. After all he has Portland roots...hehe jk


ha.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

adarsh1 said:


> Steve Snapper Jones should be your next coach. After all he has Portland roots...hehe jk



I think we all know I'd go for this one based on sentiment alone. The man is a basketball genius.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

adarsh1 said:


> Steve Snapper Jones should be your next coach. After all he has Portland roots...hehe jk


That would suck. Hard.


...and not in the good way.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

4-For-Snapper said:


> I think we all know I'd go for this one based on sentiment alone. The man is a basketball genius.


Which is why he would never be a head coach... too smart to do it.


----------

